# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Data cabling

## su-ed

Howdy folks, 
I have run some cat6 solid UTP around my house, to keystone jacks in the house, and 8p8c (rj45) males on the other end, in the "server room".. 
Not surprisingly the connections on the 8p8c's dont penetrate the insulation on the solid wire..  
I have a couple (2/10 i think) that work. some of the others will give me a link, but no connection, others just dont work at all..  
The reason for using male ends in the server room, is i have brought a blank wall plate, and ground out the bottom side of the plate to create a clean looking entry point into the room, without having to spend a hundred quid on 4way wall plates and keystone jacks to suit..  
My questions i guess are. 
Can i get 8p8c connectors that will suit solid UTP cable? 
if not
Am i better to replace the cat6 cabling ive done already, with 5e/6 stranded, and if i do so, will i run into trouble with dodgy connections when the stranded cable is punchdown'ed to the keystone jacks? 
or..
Am i better to get the 4way wall plates, and make patch leads from the server room wall, to the switch (in the rack), modify/make (read: hack) a patch panel to be wall mounted...  
Thanks in advance..

----------


## Pugs

> Howdy folks, 
> I have run some cat6 solid UTP around my house, to keystone jacks in the house, and 8p8c (rj45) males on the other end, in the "server room".. 
> Not surprisingly the connections on the 8p8c's dont penetrate the insulation on the solid wire..  
> I have a couple (2/10 i think) that work. some of the others will give me a link, but no connection, others just dont work at all..  
> The reason for using male ends in the server room, is i have brought a blank wall plate, and ground out the bottom side of the plate to create a clean looking entry point into the room, without having to spend a hundred quid on 4way wall plates and keystone jacks to suit..  
> My questions i guess are. 
> Can i get 8p8c connectors that will suit solid UTP cable? 
> if not
> Am i better to replace the cat6 cabling ive done already, with 5e/6 stranded, and if i do so, will i run into trouble with dodgy connections when the stranded cable is punchdown'ed to the keystone jacks? 
> ...

  umm what you actual have done is Ilegal... the running of  the cabling..  not to mention using the wrong tool to terminate the cables anyways.  http://www.acma.gov.au/WEB/STANDARD/pc=PC_1685 
solid cable is used in Installs and stranded is used as Patch cables..

----------


## su-ed

Pugs, thanks for the quick reply.    

> http://www.acma.gov.au/WEB/STANDARD/pc=PC_1685
> Data cabling 
>  A registered cabler must install data cabling for computer networks that connect to the telecommunications network.

  Suggests to me that it any cabling that connects to THE (which suggests the government/telstra/etc) telecommunications network has to be done by a registered cabler. 
The cabling i have done, connects to MY network, the only part that connects to THE network, is the dsl modem, which is through a RJ12 wall plate, which was fitted by a tradesman who at the same time ran power/lights in the room.  
Im not trying to pick a fight or anything, just looking for answers...

----------


## Pugs

> The cabling i have done, connects to MY network, the only part that connects to THE network, is the dsl modem, which is through a RJ12 wall plate, which was fitted by a tradesman who at the same time ran power/lights in the room.  
> Im not trying to pick a fight or anything, just looking for answers...

  
"As for what is covered by the licence, most people pick up on the "connected to a telecommunications network" bit but miss the part where the catch all pulls in anything that could be connected to a telecommunications network. So even if you pulled in a piece of cat5 to connect a baby alarm in your house, because someone coming after you could connect it to the network, you have to have a licence to do it. It doesn't matter if you say I'm never going to move so no one will. The line is taken that something could happen beyond that which you forsee so to be safe it still has to be covered!" 
"What some people miss before even getting that far is the fact that a modem/router also counts as a connection to the PSTN." 
these are two quotes from OCAU which  explain the message behind what people miss read when thinking of DIY data cabling or don't read sometimes. 
here is the entire thread if you wish to read  http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...d.php?t=872202
Not looking for a fight either.. but asking before hand would have had your network installed propperly

----------


## watson

Hmmmm!
See both sides.......just sort it nicely please.

----------


## su-ed

Thanks for your time....

----------


## dib

Wait a while su-ed and Im sure you will get a helpful and friendly reply.  It's lucky you didnt electocute yourself with that 5V.  
 Im going through a similar process but I intended using a cheap patch panel for a few bucks so I can use the one tool I have and then just grab some premade patch cables.  My guess is that even if you get the link light up it doesnt mean that you are going to get reliable 1GBit/s because chances are your working terminations may be dodgy as well.   
The cable you have is fine, just the terminations right.

----------


## Master Splinter

There are two types of RJ45 jack - one is for stranded cable, one is for solid cable.   
The difference is minor (the the insulation displacement tip - solid has one tip, stranded has two) but generally unless you go looking for the ones for solid cable, everything you'll find on the shelf is for stranded, in the same way that all the wall jacks are designed for solid. 
These might just fit the bill (don't know if they have them in smaller bags, though).  RJ45 Telephone plugs for SOLID CORE Cable - Pk.50 - Jaycar Electronics 
And yeah, be careful, that 2.8 volts, you need years of training to be able to work with scary stuff like that.  I dunno how people pick up 9 volt batteries, too much for me! 
I rather liked this comment from Pugs' link - http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...9&postcount=16 "What the regulatory environment is *supposed* to do is not stop Joe Blow with his NIC and a few cables hooking up a PC to a modem, but to stop Joe building his you-beaut custom router housing with 240V wired incorrectly then connecting it to the outside world via cable/adsl/telephone, then Bob Telstra technician working at the local telephone exchange getting the fright of his life (or death). 
But, as usual with government Nanny laws, it's over regulated/enforced to the extreme.         "

----------


## su-ed

Dib, 
I picked up a loaded patch panel for $60 (RRP  $120) today, because the guy serving me at the shop was "forced to work saturday" and was selling everything at cost. Suits me fine!  
Master Splinter, 
Thanks for answering the question, rather than reading me the riot act. After reading that quote, one is left to wonder what would happen if you did throw 240v through a cat 5 cable... My money is on the fact it would go poof in a cloud of "magic blue smoke" long before it got to the exchange.... 
And as for the 9v battery, did you know there are some really tough buggers out there, that will even lick the end of one of those widow makers, to test if theres any herbs left in them? Not the sort of feller id like to meet in a dark alley  :Yikes2:  
If theres any other uber geeks interested in home server rooms (regardless of who does the cabling), ill get some pics happening once its all done.

----------


## Armers

I would like to see some photos when you're finished su-ed... When i get  around to my house with a working camera i'll show you the pre-wire to  my house as its incomplete! Lol  
 As for thr 240v down a phone line... it wont go poof as ringer voltage  is 90vdc - 120vdc... so it can take quite a bit of a pounding before  random poof!  :Biggrin:  
 What you've done is fine... the MS has replied is also good.. You'll be  sweet, just most likly a bad termination somewhere... Just pray someone  hasn't put a nail through your cable or cut/kinked it. 
 Good luck!
 Armers

----------


## Master Splinter

While we are on the topic of home server rooms, anyone know of any good 'monitor bandwidth consumed by each user and cut them off once it goes over X' software so that I can allocate download quotas to youtube happy kiddies?  (Happy to run it on a server).

----------


## Armers

you want something like a proxie with a quota in it... Smoothwall or Ipcop should do it, they're firewalls with extra @@@@... Untangeled will do it as well. ddwrt can as well...  
Downside is you'll need to get the user to log on to the internet. Same as you would at an internet cafe. There are other ways of doing it but how strict do you want to get?

----------


## Master Splinter

I don't mind them having to log on to the internet as I am happy to run in super-fascist dictator mode.   
What's a good, current router for ddwrt? - that might be easier than a stand alone server (although I'll still have a shared server for bulk storage, but this might end up running windows home server).

----------


## Armers

WRT54G if you can still find them... I've got one floating around here somewhere!? !?

----------


## dib

Maybe you could use k9 or something similar. I havnt had any experience with it but it says that you can restrict access to certain times. Might be a simple and cheap way of getting the results your after! 
I http://www.safeeyes.com.au/safe-eyes/timelimits/ I think I saw this on one those shows like today tonigh ...  Its a bit expesnsive though.

----------


## Master Splinter

Unfortunately, it's gotta be bandwidth consumption based, otherwise I'll become an offsite backup for YouTube et al.

----------


## jago

So forgive my ignorance  and change to the orginal subject... so you cannot do the cabling yourself but you can plug in *powered devices (PoE) which generally run 48vDc and enough amperage to give you a wallop?     *

----------


## su-ed

MS - thanks for the link on those connectors. a quick trip to jaycar and im in business..  
Thanks MS, armers, dib (hope im not forgetting anybody...) for your help  :2thumbsup:  
Now, where did i put the dymo labler  :Confused:

----------


## Guv

su-ed, I see you picked up a patch panel already - and IMO that is definietly the way to go - but for anyone else out there looking at doing a similar thing: check eBay! 
I picked up an awesome 48 port Siemon patch panel (unused spare) for about $30 delivered from the UK (Brand commonly used in datacenters - a complete steal). Decent punchdown tools are also commonly available... 
I ended up buying a rack through Ethernet Cables, Cat 5 Cable & Cable Management for a decent price, but if you just wanted wall mount brackets, a 4RU frame will only set you back $35 or so plus postage through them. Especially nice if you also wangle an eBay deal on a rack mountable switch - there are some bargain HP and Ciscos out there!  :Biggrin:  
Re using a registered cabler vs. DIY; my experience has been varied. Some installers are great and really know their stuff - others not so. I guess other than protecting the cablers jobs, the main reason for the rules is that the cat5/6 cable gnerally runs in close vacinity to power cables. Incorrect practices may result at best in interference or at worst an electrocution.  
In my current apartment (and ex-office), in many instances the original network cabling ran directly over downlight transformers within the ceiling space (the old, hot, magnetic ones) - I have no idea how they worked for as long as they did. I'm very glad I had *my special friend* replace them all. 
Master Splinter, regarding download/bandwidth quotas or even content type filtering - check out the Draytek modem/routers. I believe they are often employed is Small Businesses for those same reasons... although they are not the cheapest routers around!

----------


## Bedford

> Re using a registered cabler vs. DIY; my experience has been varied. Some installers are great and really know their stuff - others not so. I guess other than protecting the cablers jobs, the main reason for the rules is that the cat5/6 cable gnerally runs in close vacinity to power cables. Incorrect practices may result at best in interference or at worst an electrocution.

  None of this registerd cabler stuff is of any value if the cabler does his job before the electrician wires the house, as in my experience, if the electrician is in first the cabler runs his wires with the correct practices, but if the cabler is in first the electrician just runs 240v stuff under or over where ever he wants. 
So if a fault develops, who is responsible? 
How does the secondary contractor ensure correct clearances are achieved when running wires inside walls etc, where it is unknown what other cables are in close proximity? 
Should the cabler inspect the electricians work? 
Or should this work only be done by an electrician also trained in cabling?

----------


## Armers

This is why i ask my clients to contact me after the sparkie has done his/her work. makes life easier  :Biggrin:  
The other saving grace is taking photos. Preferably with time/date stamps on them. 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Guv

Some very good points there Bedford. 
Armers, what if a sparky comes through and does additional work years down the track?

----------


## Armers

My TCA1 form and his certificate of compliance would show different dates, as would the invoice's. As long as my records show my work was done "years up the track" my @@@@ would be covered. 
Armers

----------


## Bedford

> My TCA1 form and his certificate of compliance would show different dates, as would the invoice's. As long as my records show my work was done "years up the track" my @@@@ would be covered. 
> Armers

  Interestingly along these lines, I had a situation about 20 years ago (when electrical inspectors looked at every new house), where it was found that the GPO was too close to the bathroom basin. The Inspector asked for the plumbing certificate (or whatever it was then) and stated that the plumber had put the basin too close to the GPO, as it was fitted after the electrician had finished. 
So who is responsible if there is a death? Did the plumber cause an electrical safety issue ? 
Whilst this issue was sorted at the time by the inspector, one wonders these days with only about 10% inspected where does the buck stop.

----------


## Armers

Lol i never said it was a perfict world  :Biggrin:  I should have said I Hope my @@@@ is covered.. We just hope when it comes to defending myself to 1st degree murder, common sense pervails (LOL).  :Biggrin:  
I don't have a real world answer to you Guv nor to you Bedford, as long as i've done as much as i can to cover my own @@@@, i feel safer,

----------


## Bedford

Armers, I'm certainly not having a go at you, or anyone else, I just put it up there as an example from what I've seen in the past.  :Smilie:  
It just worries me that someone can be called to task after doing the job correctly, because of the actions of others after the event. :Frown:

----------


## Armers

> Armers, I'm certainly not having a go at you, or anyone else, I just put it up there as an example from what I've seen in the past.  
> It just worries me that someone can be called to task after doing the job correctly, because of the actions of others after the event.

  
Bedford, its ok... I see you're point of view, if everyone did there jobs correctly then we wouldn't be having this convo... As i mentioned, as long as do my work correctly then if i do come under scrutiny i should be ok.. I am of the thoughts if i do something right then everyone there after me should do it all correctly as well!..

----------

